# Refluxing condenser set-up



## pugle1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi folks,

I understand the principles of why condensing is a good idea... to let the reagents work longer with less loss, but I'm not entirely sure on the best way to set a system up which would also include a fume / vapor scrubber. Before I actually start to build a fume hood and condenser / scrubber system, I'd like to know if anyone was willing to post a good schematic of their working system. Not of all the intricate details of the scrubber as such, but rather the incorporation of the condenser within the system.... ie reaction vessel / condenser / scrubber.

Somewhere along the way I'm getting confused as to how the vapors eventually leave the system after having gone through the condenser. Can anyone fill me in, or give a little advice please? And also, any advice on a good source for a vacuum pump as that's what I'd like to incorporate for the final vapor / fume extraction after they have a chance to go through the refluxing condenser and then the scrubber.

Advice or sketches would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 24, 2012)

pugle1

Here's an example for a simple work station.
Boiling flask, Allihn condenser, addition funnel + equaliser and appropriate fittings.

To the condensr i'm connecting a still head, cork it on top and the side arm is fitted with a tube that lead either to the fume hood or into a designated bubbling scrubber (and then to the hood)

Sorry about the poor quality of the picture, my video camera don't do good with still pictures.


----------



## pugle1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam. That gives me a good starting point, or rather the basic concept at least. It looks to be pretty much what I had in mind without actually seeing someone's set-up. I really appreciate the help. 

What I'm hoping to do is to set up my reaction vessel on a magnetic stirring hot plate, then through the condenser then through the bubbling fume scrubber, then eventually to the outdoors via the fume hood exhaust. I only anticipate reacting smaller quantities (500 ml to 1000 ml max in size), so what I'm aiming to achieve is a set-up that could be contained entirely within the fume hood with the possible exception of the scrubber system. It's not dissimilar to what you're showing me here in your photo.

Some time in the next few days I'll try to post a diagram of what I want to try to do, and then ask for feed-back / advice as to whether the design is feasible or not. I'd even like some "it won't work" comments as long as there's an explanation as to "why it won't work".

My fume hood would double as containment should there be an incident, with the exception of the scrubber which will be external, but having its outlet feeding back into the fume hood ducting to exit.


----------



## pugle1 (Nov 1, 2012)

This is sort of what I was thinking about. Any feed-back or suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## pugle1 (Nov 6, 2012)

SamuelA...

Saw your video in another section regarding precipitating with oxalic acid. That's pretty much the set-up I was thinking of ( see my diagram above). I guess the main difference is the additional funnel you have on yours for adding the sodium hydroxide. I'd even incorporate that as I can see myself at some point requiring that same set-up. Thanks for your input and the photo. It basically confirmed what I was looking for. I'm still looking for feed-back on the fume scrubber part of my design though. Any idea if that would work to reduce the NOx ? The diagram isn't to scale mind you... I was thinking of 3 twenty liter pails as the fume scrubber.


----------

